# Pricing T-Shirt Embroidery



## hatsoff (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a design for a t-shirt back that's approx 18,000 stitches. This is a full back design. There will be approx 15 shirts that will be embroidered on the back. The shirts will also have front embroidery with a company name and a workers name. 
I'm thinking of not charging for the front embroidery - any comments on this?
The customer is providing me the shirts for this job.
How do I quote a price for 1 shirt or all 15 shirts?
What would I charge the customer?
Thank you,
hatsoff


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

i wouldnt put that many stitches on a tshirt. it will be heavier than the shirt itself. 

as far as pricing, $40 each including the shirt if it is a gildan 2000.


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree with binki......that's way too many stiches for a t-shirt. You might get away with a decent crew sweatshirt........it's got more body.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Why don't you want to charge them? Charge them and then give a discount if you want to. Once you start giving away your work, it will never stop. I am curious as to why you are putting a full back on a t shirt? Left and right front chest but full back? Is the shirt heavy enough to support that kind of design? I would say 20 per shirt. Three hoopings at minimum. Will the jacket back fit into one hoop or will you have to split it? If split then, 25. Are you doing the digitizing or is someone else?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

jean518 said:


> Why don't you want to charge them? ...


full back emb on a tshirt? it will look like crap.


----------



## hatsoff (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you, binki.
The customer is providing the T-shirts from a place that sells Longtail T. The customer already has the design, that I will be embroidering on the shirts, on Hanes Heavyweight 50/50 T-shirts. The design is larger approx 32,000 stitches on the Hanes Heavyweight.

I forgot to mention in my request that there are 6 colors in the design.
The Longtail T are sold at DuluthTrading.com


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

the shirts will pucker like crazy when you put that many stitches on them. it will be stiff as a brick if you stabalize it to work. you will lose registration as well or it will get eaten by the machine. 

if it were me i wouldnt do it on t's


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

$5 - $8 for ea front location, assuming text only or no digitizing. For back, I would get a shirt and design (or compatables) and test. How long does it take to stitch and what are your costs and what profit margins do you strive for? And before accepting the job I would do wash tests.


----------



## hatsoff (Feb 22, 2011)

Maybe I misspoke the design measures approx 9.08 w x 6.11 h with approx 18,000 stitches.
The reason why I do not want to charge for the front embroidery is because the job is for a good friend.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

like i said, $40 including the shirt with emb but at the same time i wouldnt do it on a t shirt. i would use apparel vinyl or screen print it. tshirts are unstable and will not hold up to that many stitches.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Try to talk him into having the back done as some sort of transfer. As stated, the back will look like crap. I would even try to talk him into doing the whole shirt as some sort of transfer. If the work being done by the people is some sort of construction, embroidery is not going to hold up well. I understand trying to do your friend a favor, but this will not work out. Inform him of the fact that the back design will not work on a t shirt. Would look great on a jacket but not a T. Do you have a heat press? Consider having the back design done in a digital transfer since it is 6 colors. If volume is a problem, have them do the front designs also. They can gang them.


----------



## hatsoff (Feb 22, 2011)

The friend/customer is not a construction company. The T-shirts that he has now has a larger design on the shirts that has approx 32,000 stitches approx 7" w x 7" h.
The designs are the same.
As I mentioned that HE is supplying the shirts.
Would I be in the ball park if I charged $30.00 to 36.00 per shirt for the embroidery only?
I know that I'm in business to make money, but sometimes when giving prices to people that I know, I feel like it's the wrong price.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Go for it. Those prices sound fairly reasonable especially with him furnishing the shirts. Make sure he orders a couple extras. I would definitely want to give this a trial run. Did you do his other shirts?


----------



## hatsoff (Feb 22, 2011)

NO, I did not do his other shirts.
Thank you everyone that helped me with this problem.
Thank you all again.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree that this is too many stitches for a Tee - either suggest a polo or transfer for the back. I would figure out the cost - 1.25 per K, but would discount to $1 for that amount. Lining up the front will cost you some in time so remember that in your pricing. Doing work for friends is almost not worth posting, it will make you not want to have friends.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

hatsoff said:


> Maybe I misspoke the design measures approx 9.08 w x 6.11 h with approx 18,000 stitches.
> The reason why I do not want to charge for the front embroidery is because the job is for a good friend.


Unless you only have one good friend that will ever use your services, then you are starting a bad trend by not charging for everything you are doing. Friends want you to be successful in your business and will want to pay a fair price for the service you provide.


----------



## jtrainor56 (Sep 24, 2006)

I would never embroider a T except for maybe one or two lines on the chest. Eventually they will look like crap and I wouldn't put my name on it. Use woven or denim for back designs


----------

